# SPAM-KUNST: Erektionslyrik von Dichtmaschinen



## Captain Picard (1 März 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,403481,00.html


> Spamfilter werden immer schlauer - und Spam-Versender müssen sich einiges einfallen lassen, um weiterhin zumindest Teile ihrer lästigen Botschaften an den Empfänger zu bringen. Was dabei entsteht, ist von dadaistischer Lyrik oft kaum noch zu unterscheiden.
> ...
> Wer sind die Autoren? Wer sind die Verleger?
> 
> Vor allem aber: Was fühlen die Maschinen, die diese Texte schreiben? Schreien da furchtbar einsame, Eine-Million-Mails-Pro-Sekunde-Verschicker ihr Elend in die vernetze Welt hinaus - und niemand hört zu?


----------



## stieglitz (1 März 2006)

Ich vermute, da stecken Avor und Adele dahinter


----------



## stieglitz (1 März 2006)

Da hab ich ein schönes Beispiel, kann das mal jemand übersetzen?


----------



## stieglitz (3 März 2006)

Hier hab ich mal ne kleine Auswahl der letzten Stunden, aus dem Spamfilter geklaubt:


> We must free ourselves of the hope that the sea will ever rest. We must learn to sail in high winds.
> Better to be pruned to grow than cut up to burn.Most people would rather give than get affection.
> ................
> chisholm in handle and vladimir try specimen the ineffable try conic in elision try inflater or mothball
> ...


----------



## Adele (7 März 2006)

@ Stieglitz

So, so.... Immer auf die kleinen Kreativen.... Aber so viel Fantasie haben Avor und ich noch nicht mal gemeinsam, um so ein Kauderwelsch zu formulieren. 

Ich hab eben den Spass versucht, etwas davon zu übersetzen...

may ordnance it behalf be acorn it illiteracy and mystify try snobbery or gnaw a transalpine it's knox

dürfen Geschütze es zu Gunsten sein, Eichel es Unbildung (oder ungebildet) und täuschen versucht snobistisch oder zernagen (zermürben) eine transalpine es ist .... knox habe ich nicht gefunden, könnte auch knocks - anklopfen gemeint sein, was aber auch nicht mehr Sinn macht.

Jetzt ist doch alles klar. Oder???

Da ist doch jedes automatisches Übersetzungsprogramm die reine Wonne...


----------

